# spay/neuter tortoises



## sharlan

I have two DTs, 17 yrs old. I've had them since they hatched. I always thought they were both male, but am positive now that 1 is male, the other female. I caught the male mounting the female as she walked around the back yard. There was a clear goo on him, but not her.

I know they both have the same father, but possibly different mothers. I don't want any baby tortoises, can I do anything besides keep them apart? They have always spent most of their time following each other around, sleeping side by side in a corner of the yard. Generally wherever one is, the other is close by. I hate to have to seperate them after 17 yrs.


----------



## Shelly

Tortoise condoms.


----------



## egyptiandan

All you have to do, if she does lay eggs, is to break the eggs. If you do miss some eggs I'm sure the local CTTC would help with adopting out the hatchlings.
Just to be sure you can always post plastron pictures here and we can help determine what they both are. 

Danny


----------



## sharlan

Shelly said:


> Tortoise condoms.


No offense, but I'm not following him around waiting for him to stick it out so I can put a condom on for him.


Thanks, having a rough day, enjoyed the laugh.


----------



## Crazy1

Hi sharlan. Welcome to the forum. Spaying or neutering a tortoise or turtle is a big deal. Any time you have to use anesthesia on a shelled animal it is a big, big risk. I agree with Danny if you do not want offspring, separate the two, or destroy the eggs. If any hatch give the hatchlings to a local CTTC chapter for placement. I personally would not take the chance of losing my beloved tort for the sake of spaying or neutering.


----------



## sharlan

Thank you.

As I said, I've had both of them since they hatched. They had only been out of the shell a week or two when we got them. Unlike most torts, these two are always together, I would feel bad seperating them.


----------



## Crazy1

sharlan said:


> Thank you.
> 
> As I said, I've had both of them since they hatched. They had only been out of the shell a week or two when we got them. Unlike most torts, these two are always together, I would feel bad seperating them.



I certainly understand you not wanting to separate them, and I am sure then you would not want to risk losing one to an unnecessary surgery. So you have the third option left-destroy the eggs. Lots of people do this so as not to be overrun with hatchlings.
Why not post pics here of their undersides (tails) so we can make sure you don't have a dominant male practacing on a sub male. 
At least that way you would know their sex for sure, then you could decide how you will handle the problem of eggs if there is one.


----------



## Shelly

My male and female torts go at it all the time, and I have yet to have a clutch of eggs. I wish I could be a grandpa!


----------

